# حفرة في القمر تستوعب مستعمرات فضائية مستقبلا



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2010)

يعتقد العلماء أن الحفرة في القمر تولدت نتيجة لاصطدام وقع منذ مليارات السنين
حفرة في القمر تستوعب مستعمرات فضائية مستقبلا
3/1/2010
حفرة في القمر تستوعب مستعمرات فضائية مستقبلا
واشنطن: أعلن الاتحاد الجيوفيزيقي الأمريكي نجاح العلماء في اكتشاف حفرة على عمق 80 مترا بالقمر، مما يجعلها أفضل بقعة لانشاء مستعمرات بشرية في المستقبل.

ونشرت مجلة "جيوفيزيكال ريسرش ليترز"، التابعة للاتحاد الجيوفيزيقي، دراسة أجراها العالم بوكالة "جاكسا" اليابانية للأبحاث الفضائية جوينشيي هاروياما تؤكد صحة الاكتشاف بعد الاطلاع على الصور التي أرسلتها الكبسولة الفضائية "سيليني selene" الموضوعة في مدار القمر.

وصرح هاروياما للمجلة: "الحفرة الرأسية، عبارة عن أحد ممرات اللافا "الحمم البركانية"، التي تصلح لاقامة مستعمرات بشرية في المستقبل أو اجراء أي أبحاث أخرى لكشف المزيد من المعلومات عن القمر".

ويعتقد العلماء أن هذه الحفرة تولدت نتيجة لاصطدام وقع منذ مليارات السنين، حينما كان القمر أكثر حرارة وامتلائا بالنشاطات البركانية.

ويعقد العلماء آمالا على قدرة رواد الفضاء البقاء لأوقات أكثر في القمر عقب الاكتشافات الأخيرة التي أثبتت احتوائه على الجليد والماء.

وترجع أهمية الاكتشاف إلى أن الصعوبة الأولى لاقامة مستعمرة على القمر هو عدم تمتعه بغلاف جوي مما يعني عدم حصول الرواد على أي حماية ضد النشاط الاشعاعي، ووجود الحفرة تحت سطحه فتح آمالا جديدة لاجراء هذا الأمر.

يذكر أن أغلب الدراسات تشير إلى أن عمر القمر 4 مليار عام.

جيوفيزيكال ريسرش ليترز


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يناير 2010)

ويعتقد العلماء أن هذه الحفرة تولدت نتيجة لاصطدام وقع منذ مليارات السنين، حينما كان القمر أكثر حرارة وامتلائا بالنشاطات البركانية.

اول مرة اعرف ان القمر كان فيه نشاطات بركانية 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو 
موضوع رائع 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا  جدا جدا

موضوع  رااائع 

ومعلومات جميله  جدااا

الرب معااااكم


​*


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2010)

*ثانكس على المعلومه يا كليمو*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

"الحفرة الرأسية، عبارة عن أحد ممرات اللافا "الحمم البركانية"، التي تصلح لاقامة مستعمرات بشرية في المستقبل أو اجراء أي أبحاث أخرى لكشف المزيد من المعلومات عن القمر".

*ثانكس كليمو نفسى اروح القمر*​


----------



## ENRIQI (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك زميلي صاحب الموضوع 
بصراحة انا سمعت انه يوجد رحلات سياحية الى القمر ولكن اين سوف يقضون الرحلة ؟؟؟ :t9:
تحياتي لك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

انا بحسك بتحب الفضاء والاكتشافات المذهلة التي من هذا النوع هذا ينم عن مخيلة خلاقة وتميز ما بعده تميز 
ميرسي لابداعتك المتكررة ويارب من نجاح الى آخر


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

مارو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي كليمو علي المعلومات الجميله
والاكتشاف الكبير
تسلم ايدك علي موضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*enriqi

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> انا بحسك بتحب الفضاء والاكتشافات المذهلة التي من هذا النوع هذا ينم عن مخيلة خلاقة وتميز ما بعده تميز
> ميرسي لابداعتك المتكررة ويارب من نجاح الى آخر



*
الشكر الك يا جو

لرودودك الاكثر من رائعة

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك*


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*أيه رأيك أخي كليمو نبقي نحجز ونروح زيارة للقمر مع بعض لما يفتحوا الحجز*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*mero_engel


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2010)

وااو يعنى ممكن بعد ما نخرب الكرة الارضية ندخل على القمر
طب كويس
بس هى اللافا والحمم البركانية دى يعنى يتعاش فيها ازاى ولا بركان خامد يعنى

شكرا كليمو خبر جاامد


----------



## holiness (14 يناير 2010)

بعد خراب الارض سنبدأ بغزو الفضاء !!! 

ولكن من الجهة العلمية .. المريخ افضل من القمر للمستعمرات البشرية من ناحية الحجم و ارضيتها اسهل و توفر معدن الحديد على ارض المريخ سيوفر الكثير من الجهد

شكرا اخي الحبيب ..


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أيه رأيك أخي كليمو نبقي نحجز ونروح زيارة للقمر مع بعض لما يفتحوا الحجز*


*
اوكى سجلت اسمك

ههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> وااو يعنى ممكن بعد ما نخرب الكرة الارضية ندخل على القمر
> طب كويس
> بس هى اللافا والحمم البركانية دى يعنى يتعاش فيها ازاى ولا بركان خامد يعنى
> 
> شكرا كليمو خبر جاامد


*جيجي

لو عايزة

سجلي اسمك

وادفعي رعيون

هههههههههههه*


----------



## christin (15 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا علي المعلومات*_​


----------



## جيلان (15 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جيجي
> 
> لو عايزة
> 
> ...



ايه يا زومل النصب ده
مسجلين اسمى انا وكوكى من زمن ودافعين فوق العشر عرابين
قول انك ضربت عالفلوس قول :11azy:


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

holiness قال:


> بعد خراب الارض سنبدأ بغزو الفضاء !!!
> 
> ولكن من الجهة العلمية .. المريخ افضل من القمر للمستعمرات البشرية من ناحية الحجم و ارضيتها اسهل و توفر معدن الحديد على ارض المريخ سيوفر الكثير من الجهد
> 
> شكرا اخي الحبيب ..





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ايه يا زومل النصب ده
> مسجلين اسمى انا وكوكى من زمن ودافعين فوق العشر عرابين
> قول انك ضربت عالفلوس قول :11azy:



بقى في غلاء وتضخم بالاسعار
الرعبون دوبل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> _*شكرا علي المعلومات*_​



*
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## جيلان (18 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بقى في غلاء وتضخم بالاسعار
> الرعبون دوبل
> ههههههههههههه



يعنى الى دفعناه يجيب تذكرة مش اتنين:11azy:
:t9:

طب خلاص طلعنى انا وننصب على كوكى30:


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> يعنى الى دفعناه يجيب تذكرة مش اتنين:11azy:
> :t9:
> 
> طب خلاص طلعنى انا وننصب على كوكى30:




ماشي بس مش تقوليلها

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا كليمو

على المعلومات القيمة

تستقبل مستعمرات بشرية اكيد امريكا هتاخدها

ههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

معلومات قيمه كليمو
شكررررررررررررا


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

نيتااااااااااا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

